# Resources for Soda Bottles? 1920-1080?



## bluecaret (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm still fairly new with my soda bottle collection and am starting to want to figure out the age of all my bottles. Some are obviously easy to figure out based on the number in the base, but others are either hard to read or don't have the handy number.

Any resources you would recommend for dating soda bottles? I'm mostly focused on bottles from 1920-1980 which seem to be difficult to find info on. I've seen lots of resources on earlier than that though.

Anyways, any help appreciated! Books, websites, whatever will do!


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi welcome to the forum!.....Well the best thing is try to take the time to try and learn about the different glass companies, also searching for old advertising helps, or newsprint archives. Sometimes it just takes a lot of surfing the net and sometimes changing search parameters.....other than that post them in the soda section and ask, also try searching the forum to get old posted info.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2017)

Base marks aren't all of it. Sometimes the lip area as Glenshaw or the heel for some others can help. Sometimes all you have is the maker mark changes or brand logo changes that can help narrow it down and sometimes there's really no way to know at all.
Good luck and happy collecting.


----------



## bluecaret (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks! I'll start looking in those areas. Didn't think about old advertising or newspapers!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 8, 2017)

These sites might give some info for you!

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/

http://www.bottlebooks.com/Designer Sodas/designer_soda_bottles.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/ca3/ETclanSETH114/bottlehistory.html


http://productmanufacturers.blogspot.com/2012/10/owens-illinois-glass-company.html


----------



## bluecaret (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesome, thanks! I'll go through those, should help a lot.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kolawars (Apr 24, 2017)

www.kolawars.com


----------



## kolawars (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a few 2019 copies left of these titles. Each is usually $30 plus shipping but will offer free shipping for the copies on hand. 

Soda Labels 1905 is a full-color reprint of the 1905 Liquid Carbonic Catalog with over 300 labels in full size.

KolaWars: Atlanta tells the story of all the drinks competing with (and many sued by) Coca-Cola from the 1880s to 1920s.

The Original Coca-Cola Woman is about the woman who claimed to have the original Coca-Cola formula and all the different brand drinks made from that formula.

More information can be found at:

www.kolawars.com


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Mar 10, 2021)

On the earlier side but some overlap:

Sodas And Beers Manufacturers

Soda & Beer Bottle Dating Wizard:

Sodas And Beers Dating Wizard


----------

